# Andro Technologies M1t



## Glory604 (May 27, 2005)

Hello All. I am Currently on Andro Tech M1t and am seeing great results from it. I have added great mass to my physique and my strength and pumps are much greater than before. I have heard lots of great things from m1t products. Just wanted to know if any of u guys have used it more than 1 cycle in a row and what are some side affects from it. I have experienced moderate pain in the lower back but shit, lifes a bitch, , no pain no gain..

let me know what u guys think


----------



## TopProducer (May 28, 2005)

The only person to do more that 1 cycle in a row is an idot.


----------



## Du (May 28, 2005)

Glory604 said:
			
		

> Hello All. I am Currently on Andro Tech M1t and am seeing great results from it. I have added great mass to my physique and my strength and pumps are much greater than before. I have heard lots of great things from m1t products. Just wanted to know if any of u guys have used it more than 1 cycle in a row and what are some side affects from it. I have experienced moderate pain in the lower back but shit, lifes a bitch, , no pain no gain..
> 
> let me know what u guys think


Time on = time off is a good rule of thumb. Dont do two cycles in a row, especially of m1t. Thats just askin for liver/kidney/bp problems.


----------



## Glory604 (May 29, 2005)

*Thankx for da help*

thanks for the help guys, to all u who are on this forum and in anyway part of the bodybuilding industry.

a liddle note here. -- there are lots of amatuers and beginners here with lots of questions and want results now. They must be informed on the actuall true dangers of steroids and so on. there may be a time and a place for you to reach the next level in your training. Stick to the rules, train hard, get enough rest, eat well and keep balance in ur life. Stick with ur basic in the supplement world. Dont try to become a ronnie or a jay in 2 weeks.


It takes tyme and effort and committment and self sacrifice. There is a tyme and a place under the sun for all of this. Keep jhealth in #1 priority.


----------



## gettingbackinto (May 29, 2005)

wat brand and where did u get it from


----------



## Du (May 29, 2005)

gettingbackinto said:
			
		

> wat brand and where did u get it from


Makes no difference. M1T is M1T.


----------



## Pirate! (May 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Makes no difference. M1T is M1T.


Except that most manufacturers seriously underdose their product. Thankfully, there are companies like Iron Mag Labs and Omega Sports that post third party certification of analysis.



> Where did u get it from?


www.sell.com is the only place I know of in the U.S. that still has M1T for sale.


----------



## bcboy (May 31, 2005)

how many mg's a day are you taking of Andro Tech M1T? are you taking it with anything else?


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 1, 2005)

what do you have lined up for post cycle therapy? If you dont know what that is then you might as well castrate yourself


----------

